# Hermit Crab Tank



## imalizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello, Ive been busy all day setting this tank up!
Its 90cmx60cmx35cm (LxHxW)
Sand is shallow up front but gets deeper at the back and around the pools.
Vines are all good and light is good! Only problem is getting the humidity up again!
Only 5 crabs in there as they are from the other tank they spent 2 years in haha. Will be getting more this week and Im hoping to get 15 in total.

Tell me what you think!
Checking to see if its sand castle consistency (hahaha)





Left side




Right side




Whole tank




*Total cost:*
Tank $0
Light $0
Sand $0
Vines $3
Rocks $0
Water dishes and salt $0
Shells $0
Hermit crabs $12.50

Total!! $15.50 to setup the tank!

Sounds like a bargain to me!

Daniel


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome i'm getting hermie crabs soon i'm just wondering do we need the light and all for the tank??

by the way love the set up


----------



## imalizard (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, You dont need a light...its just so I can see the tank. It warms the air up and keeps it humid.

If you don't have a light an heat mat would be good. Only old crabs need U,V so you dont really need it if you give them cuttlebone/fish.

You need deep sand for them to molt in.

Daniel


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 14, 2009)

ok thanks that helped heaps........now i can have hermit crab races YAY!!!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 14, 2009)

how did you get a free tank?


Will


----------



## imalizard (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a very good friend who saw I needed one so their son gave me it.

Daniel


----------



## imalizard (Apr 15, 2009)

Last night these guys ate some worm poo, clovers, apple, meat and sunflower seeds. They were up early in the morning basking under the lamp.


----------



## imalizard (Apr 20, 2009)

Ive added a second level now!
Its just a critter keeper lid upside down filled with gravel and live moss. Its supported by 4 PVC pipes cut to size with the front legs glued bark on them. There is a vine glued to the front of it to make it blend in a bit.
I went away for 20Min's to look for things for a ramp and came back and 3 hermit crabs were sitting up there and 1 climbing the bark on the PVC pipe :shock: I was very shocked lol
Ive added a ramp which is just a bunch of grape vines tied together (not in the picture)
Here they are












Hermit crab being spider man haha








Happy




Tell me what you think!
Daniel


----------



## kandi (Apr 20, 2009)

absolutely fantastic it cost you practially nothing and it looks fantastic those crabs are in the hilton of homes. a little imagination goes a long way . good job.


----------



## imalizard (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Kandi. They are super climbers! Would of cost alot more if I didn't search around for bargains (or free).

Daniel


----------



## kandi (Apr 20, 2009)

just goes to show nice things don't have to cost a fortune i feel it is more fun to find the ultimate bargain. ones person trash is anothers treasure


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 20, 2009)

How to you control the smell? Hermit crab tanks smell about as bad to me as a puddle of stagnant water.


----------



## imalizard (Apr 20, 2009)

There is no smell at all in the tank and most of the lid is covered up anyway. If the tank is kept clean it doesn't smell.

If the tank smells really bad there's something wrong but if its just a food smell then there is nothing to worry about.

Daniel


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Apr 20, 2009)

What a fantastic set up! You have some very lucky hermit crabs there. Its nice that you have taken the time to research proper husbandry for them as. Most people just buy them and then wonder why their new pets dont last very long.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 20, 2009)

How do you clean a tank setup like yours? I'd imagine you wouldn't be able to clean up waste etc very easily. 

It is a nice tank apart from that.


----------



## imalizard (Apr 20, 2009)

They make very little mess at all! Im hoping to get some coir as this will break down the waste naturally. For cleaning it would be too hard, most of the stuff in my tank can be taken out easily.

Tonight they made a mess because they scattered the worm poo all over the tank....

Thanks mcloughlin2 and bearded_lady


----------

